# What is hell?



## Timmy (25 August 2008)

Well, there's another thread around where people are being told they are going to go to hell!  Or at least not going to get into heaven.  My, my, what passions an internet forum can arouse...

Anyhoo, got me thinking...  What the hell is hell?  I don't know, but maybe we can generate some ideas.

In hell the traffic is appalling, bumper-to-bumper appalling.  And the air-con won't work.  Don't bother winding down the window, no relief there.  

There's no McDonald's.  Or there's only McDonald's, depending on your perspective.

The only thing on TV is re-runs of Ahlympic events.  With Bruce McAvaney commentating.  And Tim Bailey weather reports.

Collingwood and Carlton always win, even when playing each other...weird.

Your undies shrink.  There's no broadband.  Petrol is cheap but you can only buy 4 cylinder family wagons.  They are all automatics too.

More please....


----------



## sam76 (25 August 2008)

Marriage? 

*Hopes wife doesn't stumble across this*

**if she does, it's obviously a joke, dear**

***my love for you grows strongers every day***


----------



## derty (25 August 2008)

Hell is living in a world where you are forced to believe in Hell.


----------



## Bushman (25 August 2008)

Hell is a fistfull of dollars and only CDO's to invest in.


----------



## shadow123 (25 August 2008)

living in tassie.... eeek eeeeeeek


----------



## nomore4s (25 August 2008)

The worse bit about hell for me will be putting up with all the Bible bashers who are sent to hell but think they should be in heaven and who will be non stop whinging about it.:

In fact they will probably out number us non-believing sinners 2 to 1


----------



## Timmy (25 August 2008)

The only book to read is the bible.


----------



## korrupt_1 (25 August 2008)

This one is an oldie... but a good giggle anyways...



> Dr. Schambaugh, of the University of Oklahoma School of Chemical Engineering, Final Exam question for May of 1997. Dr. Schambaugh is known for asking questions such as, "why do airplanes fly?" on his final exams. His one and only final exam question in May 1997 for his Momentum, Heat and Mass Transfer II class was: "*Is hell exothermic or endothermic? Support your answer with proof.*"
> 
> Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law or some variant. One student, however, wrote the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Green08 (25 August 2008)

Christmas with the family and having to hang around.  Stopped going long ago, thought -  I'm a praticing happy athestis what the Hell am I going through this Hell for!   I'll celebrate Giving and Receiving when every I want to.  Anyone have Chocolate??.....can negoitate on the receiving


----------



## Timmy (25 August 2008)

Elliot wave, and Gann, are both shown to be valid.  Thats not a problem, except for listening to the "I told you so"s.

:couch


----------



## Largesse (25 August 2008)

The next Babcock & Brown 'Meet the Shareholders Luncheon"


----------



## prawn_86 (25 August 2008)

VB is the only beer available


----------



## nioka (25 August 2008)

Going fishing and finding out that you left the bait at home. Happened to me this week and believe me it was hell.


----------



## Whiskers (25 August 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> This one is an oldie... but a good giggle anyways...




I like Tim Graham! 

Very Logical fella.

:topic

I can remember doing something similar, but totally different subject. I carefully read the strict phrasing of the question. When I got the assignment back with comments to the effect that it is not what was required, I protested... but it is literally what the question asked for. After due consideration, my assignment was returned marked with a high distinction and the explination... yes, you are right... that is literally, exactly what the question asked.

The moral of the story... HELL is a state of mind... where illogical people reside... or linger... or something. :


----------



## tech/a (25 August 2008)

God,Heaven and Hell are all products of mans imagination.


----------



## Porper (25 August 2008)

Timmy said:


> Elliot wave, and Gann, are both shown to be valid.  Thats not a problem, except for listening to the "I told you so"s.
> 
> :couch




Well as David the Holly one has told me I am going to burn in the fires of Hell for being a non believer (Ok he didn't quite say that but I like to exaggerate)

Maybe it won't be that bad.


Baggy be the first one to shake your hands in the fires of Hell with "I told you so" regarding Elliot Wave  We all know it works


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2008)

.....







> To those who understands the Europeans:
> 
> Heaven is a place where the police are English; the chefs are Italian; the car mechanics are German; the lovers are French and it's all organized by the Swiss.
> 
> Hell is a place where the police are German; the chefs are English; the car mechanics are French; the lovers are Swiss and it's all organized by the Italians


----------



## Yeti (25 August 2008)

tech/a said:


> God,Heaven and Hell are all products of mans imagination.




And so is this entire universe.

Hell is having all your money invested in this bear market.


----------



## James Austin (25 August 2008)

Green08 said:


> Christmas with the family




with you on that green08.

i propose a referendum -- christmas every 4 years, just like the olympics.

james


----------



## M34N (25 August 2008)

Timmy said:


> There's no McDonald's.  Or there's only McDonald's, depending on your perspective.




Is everyone's idea of hell the same? For example, if one person dislikes McDonald's, but another loves it, and both of these people go to hell, does hell have McDonald's?

How can hell vary depending on everyone's different ideology? Who decides who goes to hell or heaven? Is there a court that they can object to?

Do animals go to hell?

You can't answer these questions because you need to be in hell to tell me :

Therefore, you can't be right or wrong. Got to love religion, can't prove that hell exists, but if you don't believe it does, you're going to end up there.


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2008)

XX XXXXXX Street.
Viveash, Western Australia

This is where my mother in law lives.

Don't go there.

It is truly hell!



			
				M34N said:
			
		

> You can't answer these questions because you need to be in hell to tell me



Or been there and came back. Believe me, I've been there! :


----------



## M34N (25 August 2008)

wayneL said:


> Or been there and came back. Believe me, I've been there! :




Are you the devil?


----------



## Green08 (25 August 2008)

I believe we just use the word "HELL" at any level as just another word

If there is a hell for religious purposes i know I'm going as I have broken a number of the "10" proverbal commandments!! And had a hell of a time doing it!!  

Yippy lets celebrate hell sounds like more fun then pitieous Heaven, after this life and being 'good' well I haven't killed anyone and I never owned BNB. I want no more stress and to just enjoy the pleasures I simply haven't got the time at this moment. My enjoyable hell may start tomorrow, next week but I'm looking forward to it!

Yes the wonderful word his human made and modified. GM Hell?? this could be interesting Some one use a Thesaurus:

The penguin Pocket Thesaurus - 1985
867 HELL
n. hell, underworld, lower world, nether regions, abyss, bottomless pit, inferno, everlasting fire, hellfire, lake of fre and brimstone, place of departed spirits, Cheol, Gehenna, Hades, perdition, purgatory, limbo, judgement, punishment, darkness, separation, destruction, wrath, weeping and gnashing of teeth. (love it!!)
adj. Hellish, infernal, damned.

with the age of my book I'm sure there are many more wonderful associated words!

Well the above list covers most of the market and global civilization on any given day depending on ones mood and interperation.


----------



## Green08 (25 August 2008)

M34N said:


> Are you the devil?




I love that movie!! Have the DVD.


----------



## profithunter (25 August 2008)

Hell is in the centre of the earth its residence consist of satan, demons, worms and fallen souls.  Hell is made up of dungeons and firey lakes that swallow up souls.  In hell your senses of smell, sight, pain etc are heightened due to having no outer body to dull the effect.  Punishment in hell is primarily a function of your sin on earth for example a murderer would continually be murdered over and over without actually dieng but feeling the pain and would be tormented by the people they murdered.  Demons of great strength and vulgar appearance also torment and are assigned by satan to carry out tasks on earth such as inflicting sickness or causing panic and confusion in people which leads to irrational behaviour in the markets. When you die if you have sinned well and lived satisfactorily for satan he may let your spirit roam the earth for a time before eventually being arrested by demons, bound and chained and thrown into the dungeon.  Woe to the backslidden christian for it will be much worse.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2008)

profithunter said:


> Hell is in the centre of the earth its residence consist of satan, demons, worms and fallen souls.  Hell is made up of dungeons and firey lakes that swallow up souls.  In hell your senses of smell, sight, pain etc are heightened due to having no outer body to dull the effect.  Punishment in hell is primarily a function of your sin on earth for example a murderer would continually be murdered over and over without actually dieng but feeling the pain and would be tormented by the people they murdered.  Demons of great strength and vulgar appearance also torment and are assigned by satan to carry out tasks on earth such as inflicting sickness or causing panic and confusion in people which leads to irrational behaviour in the markets. When you die if you have sinned well and lived for satisfactorily for satan he may let your spirit roam the earth time for a time before eventually being arrested by demons, bound and chained and thrown into the dungeon.  Woe to the backslidden christian for it will be much worse.




Its more a description of the Melbourne Club. I was in it today and saw some demons and worms from the past supping away for all they were worth.

gg


----------



## nomore4s (25 August 2008)

If you can't wakeboard in heaven I don't wanna go anyway.


----------



## M34N (25 August 2008)

profithunter said:


> Punishment in hell is primarily a function of your sin on earth for example a murderer would continually be murdered over and over without actually dieng but feeling the pain and would be tormented by the people they murdered.




How can the people they murdered be in the same hell as their killer? How does God justify that? Why does God allow punishing one person for their sins by allowing them to commit the same sin on another person? Eye for an eye?


----------



## M34N (25 August 2008)

Green08 said:


> I love that movie!! Have the DVD.




Yeah it's a fantastic movie, one of Al Pacino's best IMO!

Hell doesn't have the Devil's Advocate!


----------



## nunthewiser (26 August 2008)

waking up and discovering you was warick capper


----------



## Julia (26 August 2008)

The Rudd government never being defeated.  Or almost as bad, being forced to watch the forlorn sight of Brendan Nelson trying to pretend everything is just fine.


----------



## Speewha (26 August 2008)

profithunter said:


> Punishment in hell is primarily a function of your sin on earth for example a murderer would continually be murdered over and over without actually dieng but feeling the pain and would be tormented by the people they murdered.
> Demons of great strength and vulgar appearance also torment and are assigned by satan to carry out tasks on earth such as inflicting sickness or causing panic and confusion in people which leads to irrational behaviour in the markets. .



Hello, 

Profithunter not sure if your post is tongue in cheek, if you are serious can you please answer the following;

Do the murdered do their tormenting with a long stick from heaven, or is it a sin to be murdered and thus join your murderer in Hell? 

Also if irrational behaviour in the market is caused by demons do you know how I can include them in my charts? 

Regards


----------



## Fleeta (26 August 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> waking up and discovering you was warick capper




With that grammar, are you sure you aren't Warwick Capper???

I actually saw him at Telstra Dome a few weeks ago, calling himself 'The Wiz' and playing up to anyone who recognised him...what a tool.


----------



## nomore4s (26 August 2008)

Speewha said:


> Also if irrational behaviour in the market is caused by demons do you know how I can include them in my charts?




rotflmao


----------



## rub92me (26 August 2008)

sam76 said:


> Marriage?
> 
> *Hopes wife doesn't stumble across this*
> 
> ...



 One man's hell is another man's mistress


----------



## Timmy (6 September 2008)




----------



## bunyip (6 September 2008)

Hell is......being a passenger in a car that's driven by your 17 year old daughter who is on her L plates!


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2008)

Hell is the 12 months preceding a US election.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Hell is the 12 months preceding a US election.



Feels like it's been 24 months to me.


----------



## M34N (7 September 2008)

bunyip said:


> Hell is......being a passenger in a car that's driven by your 17 year old daughter who is on her L plates!




Being in the car driven by _most_ women 

No, really, most women are good... when they're not driving. Or yelling. Or talking... lol 

... now I know I'm going to hell!


----------



## nomore4s (8 September 2008)

M34N said:


> Being in the car driven by _most_ women
> 
> No, really, most women are good... when they're not driving. Or yelling. Or talking... lol
> 
> ... now I know I'm going to hell!




only if God is a woman:


----------



## Speewha (8 September 2008)

Hello, 

Hell is being a *Saints* follower, ironic reall

Regards


----------



## Calliope (8 September 2008)

Hell is a place where there are no mangoes. I had my first mango for the season today, so I will be in heaven for the next five months at least.


----------



## Greg71 (8 September 2008)

Hell is having to drive in Sydney peak hour twice a day. O.K. maybe it's not that bad, but it ain't fun.

Incidentally, if you guys want the real meaning of hell, I'm willing to explain it, but only if someone wants to know.


----------



## Julia (8 September 2008)

Greg71 said:


> H
> Incidentally, if you guys want the real meaning of hell, I'm willing to explain it, but only if someone wants to know.



That's very kind of you, Greg.  Thank you.  I'd like to know the real meaning of hell.  Don't know if I count, though, as I'm not a guy?


----------



## Greg71 (9 September 2008)

You're near enough...just kidding. 

Ahem...here goes.

Based on what I know at this point in time.

The traditional view of hell that the unreligious (and a lot of religious) hold is the flaming cave in the center of the planet where demons carry pitchforks and all the bad people get punished forever, and ever, and ever... your skin burns off causing you excrutiating pain, only to regenerate so it can get burnt off again, over and over forever and ever. You get the picture.

However, this is of non-bible origin, in fact it is from the Egyptian view of eternity, with their "gods" Isis and Osiris etc. (gods that don't actually exist).
The ancient Israelites never had this view of the afterlife in their teachings.

I'm a bit rusty on this, so don't quote me.

If you pick up a bible today, what you are holding is an interpretation, or translation, of the original text which was written in Hebrew (old testament) or Greek (new testament). As such, there are some differences in sentence structure between English and Greek, so the translators sometimes used "filler" words to make it read normally for us. In the King James translation, words not found in the original text are italicized.

Anyway, around the time the bible was translated (1611 by commission of King James of England), there was a word in use in common language in that part of the world (England). That word was "hell".

This word meant "the unseen" or "covered" or something similar. Remember that this was a word used in the tranlator's language, not Jesus or anyone else back then.

Bible translations are known for their variance from the original text.  You've got the King James, the New King James, the NIV, and many more. Each reads differently and cater to different people. 

The thing is, they are all derived from the original Greek and Hebrew texts, so you've basically got a whole bunch of "interpretations" of the bible.

Where the translators use the word "hell", the original text refers either to the grave (where dead bodies go, in the ground or a cave with a stone rolled across it etc.), or the valley of Hinmon just outside Jerusalem. 

If you've ever read the new testament, you've probably encountered scriptures that say "death and hell", these two words occurring together. It's referring to death and the grave. The translators, for some unknown reason, have substituted the word "hell" for grave. 

As for the valley of Hinmon, it was the city garbage dump. In this valley, they would throw dead bodies, rubbish and whatever else, then set it all on fire to destroy it all, probably for sanitary purposes  and to prevent disease.

This is why there are scriptures where Jesus says stuff like, "where the worm dieth not, and the fire is not quenched...". He often spoke in parables and metaphors to make people think and sometimes so they wouldn't understand things until later. This is one of those occasions.

When they set the place on fire, obviously you had decaying bodies with worms etc., and the fire was never quenched because it was allowed to burn itself out, until it ran out of fuel. Misinterpretation is that Jesus is talking about a flaming place of eternal torture. He was actually talking about a place that existed right then and there.

At the end of the bible, in the book of Revelation, John was given a series of visions and told to record them. This was Jesus communicating with John from heaven, as it was 50+ years after the ascension.

The visions included a "lake of fire burning with brimstone". It is a glimpse into the future, of the last day of humanity on this planet. Symbolically, it shows what happens to everyone. The part that is relative to this "hell" thread is the order in which the various entities are "thrown" into the lake of fire.

First, the beast and false prophet are thrown into the lake of fire, then the devil, then "death and hell", then those not found in the lamb's book of life.

So, if "hell" is this place of eternal torture, how is it that it too is thrown into the lake of fire? Not one person goes into hell, because it's in the lake of fire before them. Obviously, this is because it is talking about the grave. 

According to the bible, there will be no more death, which is why we see "death and hell" (i.e. death and the grave) being done away with in the lake of fire, whatever that may be (some believe it to symbolize God himself, as he is often referred to as a "consuming fire" throughout the bible).

In any case, the only "hell" you, I or anyone else will ever go to is the one your body lies in when you die, your physical resting place until the last day, you are in the state of death when you are in the grave.
(The condition of death is like sleep, you don't really know you're experiencing it, a timeless state. No-one will ever experience death itself, only dying and resurrection.). It does not matter if you are Christian, Buddhist, Satanist, whatever, hell is simply the place your body is in when you die, the grave.



If you like reading, go to http://bible-truths.com and scroll down to the "Lake of Fire" series, where all is explained in detail. In very, very, deep detail.


----------



## bunyip (9 September 2008)

Greg

That's pretty fascinating stuff about hell......thanks for taking the trouble to share it with us. In-depth religious reading usually bores the - er - hell out of me, but I found your account of hell fascinating. 
It confirms my belief that hell is nothing more than a product of someone's very fertile imagination, or perhaps the imagination of many people.
I hope holy David from the bible verse of the day thread takes the time to read your post.

If you want some comical but nevertheless fascinating reading that's a wonderful demonstration of the power of human imagination, get yourself a copy of the Buddhist book on hell, or more specifically, the nine hells (or is it ten?) that the Buddhists believe in. Each hell has a different type of punishment in store for sinners, depending on the nature of their sin. And each and every one of the Buddhist hells is so horrific that, by comparison,  the Christian version of hell sounds like a picnic in the park.

You should be able to get a copy of the Buddhist hell booklet from a Buddhist centre if there's one near you. My sister in law, a former apprentice Catholic nun who spent years in training in a convent and got within one year of becoming a nun before she gave it away in disgust, is still interested in religion and likes to check out all the various religions to see what each one offers and believes. She picked up a copy of the Buddhist book and gave it to me, told me to keep it if I wanted to. 
After reading it and having a bit of a chuckle I confined it to the flames of hell (the incinerator in my back yard).


----------



## Greg71 (9 September 2008)

You're welcome.

I had a hell of a time typing it.


----------



## Greg71 (9 September 2008)

You're welcome.

I had a hell of a time typing it. 

I went to the site and found the page with the hell explaination. It's where I learnt the truth about it myself. Allow about an hour to read it, it's worth it.

http://bible-truths.com/lake16-D1.htm


----------



## Fleeta (9 September 2008)

Speewha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hell is being a *Saints* follower, ironic reall
> 
> Regards




Amen to that! Hell is seeing Raph and Xavier Clarke not getting traded at the end of the year!


----------



## nomore4s (9 September 2008)

Fleeta said:


> Amen to that! Hell is seeing Raph and Xavier Clarke not getting traded at the end of the year!




lol, so this is where all the saints fans have gone after Sunday.

They won't be traded, nobody else will want them.


----------



## robert toms (9 September 2008)

Hell is a small town near the Trondheim airport in Norway.
Spending a week there would confirm that it was indeed Hell!


----------



## Gundini (9 September 2008)

Follow the signs...


----------



## cuttlefish (9 September 2008)

robert toms said:


> Hell is a small town near the Trondheim airport in Norway.
> Spending a week there would confirm that it was indeed Hell!




Just had a bit of a read about Hell on wikipeida.  Apparently the temperature can get down to -20 deg Celcius in winter - so cold days in hell are actually quite common.


----------



## kgee (9 September 2008)

losing your keys


----------



## wayneL (9 September 2008)

I was just thinking about the 72 virgins (as I often do ), what is heaven for a Muslim man must be hell for a Muslim woman.


----------



## Fleeta (30 October 2009)

Fleeta said:


> Amen to that! Hell is seeing Raph and Xavier Clarke not getting traded at the end of the year!




Yep, hell is being a St.Kilda supporter!!


----------



## bullsvsbears (21 December 2009)

Greg,
Very interesting thoughts however I have looked at just two verses from the New Testament that make it clear to me that Hell is more than just death. 

Matthew ch25 vs46
"And they will go away into eternal punishment but the righteous will go into eternal life."  These are Christ's words.


Luke 16 vs 22 -24
"Finally the beggar died and was carried by the Angels to be with Abraham. The rich man also died and was buried and his soul went to the place of the dead. There in torment, he saw Lazarus in the far distance with Abraham. The rich man shouted, 'Father Abraham have some pity! Send Lazarus over here to dip the tip of his finger in water and cool my tongue, because I am in anguish in these flames." Theses are also Christ's words.

If you accept Christ word and the bible as the truth then you can only conclude that hell is real.
It is not a state of death but a state of eternal separation from God and the torment is something you will experience for eternity.


----------



## roland (21 December 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Just had a bit of a read about Hell on wikipeida.  Apparently the temperature can get down to -20 deg Celcius in winter - so cold days in hell are actually quite common.




probably worse now with climate change


----------



## jono1887 (22 December 2009)

Its an eternal cold darkness. An empty void of loneliness where love does not exist...


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 December 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Its an eternal cold darkness. An empty void of loneliness where love does not exist...



Come on jono, the question wasn't about your mind. :


----------



## websman (22 December 2009)

Hell is New York City....


----------



## Aussiest (22 December 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Its an eternal cold darkness. An empty void of loneliness where love does not exist...




haha, i agree!


----------

